# Practice tests for outpatient coding



## Californiacowgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Does anybody have practice tests available?  If so please email them to me at candace.gentile@chw.edu

Working with the "reason for visits" through medicare for quite some time, I want to make sure I can still code through HIM.   Just need brushing up.  Thank you.


----------

